# FS: 90 gallon tank setup



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey guys got a 90 gallon tank setup that I need to get rid of. Just got told by our strata that I need to get rid of it. Comes with tank, stand, filter, heater, air pump, light bar(one tube needs to be replaced, python and all the odds and ends that are in my stand. Looking to get $225 but if that is too high then offer me cause I haven't been on in a long time. I will fill up with water so that you can see that there are no leaks.

I can text or email pictures on request.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I hate Stratas. Sorry to hear. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

pm sent. please check


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I hate Stratas. Sorry to hear. Good luck with your sale.


yeah they suck. got away with it for a year but because the units are linked if I have a leak then I am liable and they don't want to chance the problems that occur. max tank size is 20 gallon 

45 gallon sold last week and now my 90 has to go.

Philip I sent you a pm back. sorry cant deliver.


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Still got here guys, offer me I need to get rid of the tank.


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

Epok. PM sent.


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

I got told also, but chosing to ignore it. Curious how did your strata find out?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think strata could force you to get rid of a fish tank. Here is BC strata property act.
Strata Property Act

(4) An owner, tenant or occupant must not keep any pets on a strata lot other than one or more of the following:
(a) a reasonable number of fish or other small aquarium animals;
(b) a reasonable number of small caged mammals;
(c) up to 2 caged birds;
(d) one dog or one cat.


----------



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah I had a 90gallon in my apartment and they just asked if I had tenant insurance incase anything happened and I did so was left alone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Cichlid2010 said:


> I don't think strata could force you to get rid of a fish tank. Here is BC strata property act.
> Strata Property Act
> 
> (4) An owner, tenant or occupant must not keep any pets on a strata lot other than one or more of the following:
> ...


It got voted in per the council before I purchased the town house. They had someone with a leak that damaged 2 houses and after that they voted it out. I was told that I need to get rid of it otherwise I have to pay the fines each month. They gave me 30 days to remove the water from the tank.


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

indefine said:


> I got told also, but chosing to ignore it. Curious how did your strata find out?


Neighbour can see the light and took pictures when I had the blinds open.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Have you seen the bylaw prohibiting aquariums? It should have been quoted in the bylaw notification letter you received and you should have been given an opportunity to respond to the complaint in writing.

You should talk to your Council about enacting bylaws that prohibit having washing machines, bathtubs, and toilets in a Strata Lot - because those 3 things account for about 95% of all water related losses in Strata Corporations.


----------



## houta (Apr 16, 2011)

PM On your Way


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Daryl said:


> Have you seen the bylaw prohibiting aquariums? It should have been quoted in the bylaw notification letter you received and you should have been given an opportunity to respond to the complaint in writing.
> 
> You should talk to your Council about enacting bylaws that prohibit having washing machines, bathtubs, and toilets in a Strata Lot - because those 3 things account for about 95% of all water related losses in Strata Corporations.


Yeah I have already sent a written and email request to have the bylaw amended and I have brought it to attention of the council but the next meeting is at the quarterly part which will be in april. I can have the tank just no water in it.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Sweet. Plastic fish and plants. The ultimate low maintenance tank. And u don't have to get a buddy over to look after when your on holidays.:bigsmile:


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Epok said:


> Neighbour can see the light and took pictures when I had the blinds open.


Wow that is one very nosy neighbor you got there. Isn't that a little creepy having someone taking pictures of your home through the windows? What if you where a nudist? . You should go to the council and have a discussion on your neighbors creepiness and possibility of him being a peeping tom. I'd sure as hell prefer someone keep an aquarium over someone that goes looking through peoples windows taking pictures.


----------



## Scorp (Feb 9, 2014)

What is the dimensions? Luckily our strata just says "no large aquariums" I personally consider anything over 150gal large so I guess it should be up to interpretation.


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry nty don't need a low ball via pm



houta said:


> PM On your Way


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Scorp said:


> What is the dimensions? Luckily our strata just says "no large aquariums" I personally consider anything over 150gal large so I guess it should be up to interpretation.


Not home right now but I will be tomorrow. I believe its a stand 90 gallon tank.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes Aquein 90 in really good shape seen it today when I got fish excellent deal here...


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

mrbob said:


> Yes Aquein 90 in really good shape seen it today when I got fish excellent deal here...


Thanks man.

Price drop to 175


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

sent you a pm


----------



## remetek (Feb 9, 2015)

Can you send me a picture of your aquarium system? and size please.


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Also id be willing to trade for baby stuff as I just found out my wife is preggo


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

bump back to the top


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Epok said:


> Also id be willing to trade for baby stuff as I just found out my wife is preggo


Nothing to trade you but hey, congrats on the news! Bump for the baby bump


----------



## Enzo (Jan 16, 2014)

Told by your strata? What do you live in?...


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Sent you a pm five days ago asking for pictures, still waiting!


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

poiuy704 said:


> Sent you a pm five days ago asking for pictures, still waiting!


I sent you pictures maybe I got the email wrong  can you resend me your email.

Also willing to trade for a gun safe


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

bumb still available


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Is the picture I got from icecube64 you?


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

sold thanks everyone


----------

